# Who wants to play a game? The Arcade is BACK! - Open to ALL Members until Dec 31. :)



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 27, 2005)

Got the message that it was finally released an hour ago.

It's installed, and I'm testing it out now.

Course, y'all can help me test it. 

For the next few days, -everyone- can play.  December 1st, it goes back to being a Supporting Member feature.  So, give it a shot!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 27, 2005)

LOL!  I will play!  Being one of the first ones is the only way I EVER get a high score, I suck! LOL!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm trying to catalog the games (over 80 right now). If you find any that are broken, please let me know.

Danke!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks, I love to play pac-man


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 27, 2005)

Woohoo!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 27, 2005)

Yayayayayay!!!


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 29, 2005)

Bout bloody time , so now I can play while im waiting for people to post!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 29, 2005)

After thinking about it a bit, I've decided to leave the arcade open to everyone until the end of December.  

New Years it goes back to being a supporting members only feature, but until then, Happy Holidays Y'all!

Now, go blowed up sum stuf!  :lol:


----------



## Franc0 (Dec 1, 2005)

You da man Bob artyon:


----------

